# B12/B13 Suspension.



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

Does anyone know if the struts from a B12 Sentra will fit on a B13? Only reason I ask is because I had an N13/B12 racing suspension from NISMO that hasn't been installed yet and to make a long story short I got rid of that vehicle.

-Travis


----------



## GTPATSi (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes I think it fit, many part is visually the same between this two chassis. Maybe the spring rate is not the same on a B13 than a B12.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I own both a b13 and a b12. The b12 currently uses the Nismo Kit you are speaking of. This kit will fit on the b13. The only problem is that the b13 brake lines will not fit in the retainer on the strut. You can work around this by using custom braided lines or just ghetto it with xip ties... BTW, I used this kit in the honda v. nissan challenge and its an awesome suspension kit!


----------

